# Router Table plans.



## Devon7234 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello everyone! I'm pretty new to the wood working world. I've been lurking here for quite some time. I recently picked up a router. I've been working with it a bit along side Taunton's Complete Illustrated Guide to Woodworking. 
I thought it was time to go pick out a router table. I went to multiple big chain hardware stores and was sad with the selection of tables they had. I couldn't pull the trigger on $150 dollars of plastic and flimsy fences. :blink: 
I've got a few designs for a sturdy table. I'm planning on using some T-Track for the fence with a feather board and T-Track for a miter slide.
I saw a pretty good idea of using a marble tile for the table insert. Any tips for getting the insert absolutely flat with the table surface? I'm going to draft up a plan on some graph paper when I get some time and post it here. Looking forward to learning!


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Plansnow.com has a few router table designs. About $10. You don't need to build their design but you can perhaps learn a few things from the plans including you specific question.

I'm building a bookcase, so I bought a basic bookcase plan for tips.


----------



## jpstewart (Jan 8, 2011)

You are correct about the flimsy plastic router tables at the home centers. I built a router table several years ago with a purchased top. I made the thing into a cart with storage drawers etc, but now I find that it is really bigger than I need and I don't have enough room to store it.

Google "router table plans", you should be able to find enough ideas to get a good design started. You probably should invest in a purchased router mounting plate, they have leveling devices built in and interchangable inserts and guide bushings. Rockler.com has a good selection.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I just bought a rockler top for $200 and am building my own table. Best of both worlds IMO.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have that cheapo Craftsman table that comes in a combo kit with a router. The table is horrible. The fence is sloppy. I just hate to use it. I have been looking around the net for plans as well. I plan to eventually build my own table. This is one of my favorite tables of all the ones I have seen on the net.

www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0301


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Indeed a great looking table and probably great functionality.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

I built the New Yankee Table in the link. That was the best decision I ever made for a router table. There is more than enough storage for my needs, the fence works great, and the dust collection ports work very well as well. I use my router table quite often and it makes it a real joy. Norm put a lot of thought into the design. I doubt I will ever completely fill the bit storage drawers. There are six bit storage drawers, there is a small storage drawer on the top left for wrenches and such, and the three storage drawers on the bottom provide plenty of storage for router bases and anything else like that you need to store.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: I agree, that New Yankee Workshop table is top notch. There are some clones out there for those who prefer to buy rather than build at pretty reasonable prices too.
http://www.rt1000.com/id36.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/RS-500-Router-Table-for-Porter-Cable-Bosch-Dewalt-etc_W0QQitemZ190488541675QQcategoryZ75680QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m506QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DNGRI%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUA%26otn%3D10%26pmod%3D190485253135%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6236146218491032651


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

I built this one and used it for years (from plansnow). Now I have a router table built in to my TS extension.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I used the same plansnow.com plans except I am now building the enclosed table. I made a couple gross errors, so far. See my post about wood choice for riuter tables in this forum.

I bought a router top from Rockler so I can't screw that up.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Devon7234 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm pretty new to the wood working world. I've been lurking here for quite some time. I recently picked up a router. I've been working with it a bit along side Taunton's Complete Illustrated Guide to Woodworking.
> I thought it was time to go pick out a router table. I went to multiple big chain hardware stores and was sad with the selection of tables they had. I couldn't pull the trigger on $150 dollars of plastic and flimsy fences. :blink:
> I've got a few designs for a sturdy table. I'm planning on using some T-Track for the fence with a feather board and T-Track for a miter slide.
> I saw a pretty good idea of using a marble tile for the table insert. Any tips for getting the insert absolutely flat with the table surface? I'm going to draft up a plan on some graph paper when I get some time and post it here. Looking forward to learning!


check this site. I have their table and fence's. Very good lot's more item's to http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RT01--


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

jschaben said:


> :thumbsup: I agree, that New Yankee Workshop table is top notch. There are some clones out there for those who prefer to buy rather than build at pretty reasonable prices too.
> http://www.rt1000.com/id36.html
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RS-500-Router-Table-for-Porter-Cable-Bosch-Dewalt-etc_W0QQitemZ190488541675QQcategoryZ75680QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m506QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DNGRI%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUA%26otn%3D10%26pmod%3D190485253135%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6236146218491032651


thats a nice table i bought this one yrs ago cuz i needed it mobil to take to job sites,Amazon.com: Bosch RA1200 Deluxe Router Table: Home Improvement
its also nice to fold up and put away, although its sits out most the time


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

jack warner said:


> thats a nice table i bought this one yrs ago cuz i needed it mobil to take to job sites,Amazon.com: Bosch RA1200 Deluxe Router Table: Home Improvement
> its also nice to fold up and put away, although its sits out most the time


 Hi Jack - yeah, I had a fold up bench top that spent most of it's time setting on the bench. Taking bench space and being used a lot so decided to get the floor model. I bought the one off eBay as it was coming from a neighboring state and the other was from Canada. Difference in shipping was about $100 I spent on bits.:thumbsup:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

This season of Woodsmith Shop on a PBS channel near you just built a router table with fence. (Broadcast on KVCR 1/8/11) It turned out well although I think that I would have done things slightly differently. They say that plans and rebroadcast are available.

The plan you are looking for is 303. (Last season) Here is a link, however you may have to give them your e-mail address to actually get the plan. 

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/303/routertable.pdf

Don't worry about SPAM as August Home does not SPAM. You'll get weekly tips that are both interesting and useful. Once or twice a month you'll get an offer of books and subscriptions. In all honesty, I look forward to these e-mail.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

I built Norm's router station a few years back and never regretted it. I upgraded the top with a Jessem Master Lift and a PC7518. I have recently added a single piece fence with T-track for flip stops to the original fence design.


----------



## Devon7234 (Jan 6, 2011)

Lots of great information! I've got a slab of absolute black granite. Mounted router on it with a 1 3/8 inch hole in the center and 4 points of mounting. All screws are flush with the surface. Additional height adjustment screw too. HOWEVER, I was told that granite sags over time? Is this something I should expect over the next 5 years? 50 years? 500 years? Kinda confused I heard that. Anyway, it cost 10 dollars to complete the entire assembly. Think I'm going to go with that woodsmithshop.com plan. However, I would like a fence that is adjustable so I'm going to through some T-rail in. Ideas?


----------



## terrysumner (Oct 5, 2008)

*Can't go wrong with Norm's NYW design*

I built it a few years ago and love it. Only changes I made were to the top...I doubled the thickness and used a piano hinge along the backside so I can raise the entire top. I have a Milwaukee 3 1/2 hp router in it that has a built-in lift mechanism. No Jessem or other brand router lift needed with the Milwaukee!
Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi, I just started making a router cabinet last night. I posted the first picture under the project showcase. I'll try to remind myself to take pictures each session in case you are interested in following along. I am not using plans, just building as I go. If you like the designs, I could easily send you the measurements instead of paying for plans on the internet.  

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/birth-router-table-22481/


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

I built a nice big router table a few yrs back, but have since moved and didn't have the room in the moving truck for it. :sad: I have since simply built a router table into the table saw extension wing and find it works just great, takes up alot less room and still does all the same things the big one did.


----------

